# Jd 8530 autopower



## Konsta1994 (May 13, 2017)

Hello, when starting, tractor doesn't recognize p-gear and computer puts out many fault codes in computer. Is there any change that somewhere at transmissiom wiring are some kind of contact problem. Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you are seeing ACU 523961.07 it is a park lock engagement fault. Not much choice but to see your dealer, as the corrective action will require a component change and clearing of the code. They will need to perform further diagnostics to identify the exact nature of the problem.

This will give you a list of the codes and their meanings: http://manuals.deere.com/omview/OMAR259982_19/OURX935_00004CD_19_19DEC07_1.htm


----------

